
Elon Musk is now the fourth-richest person in the world.He's about to get richer - paulpauper
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/26/investing/elon-musk-pay-package-tesla-stock-options/index.html
======
silexia
Stock market valuations seem to no longer be correlated to fundamentals. Why
is this?

